

Chinese student makes an 'iPad' for his girlfriend in 10 days - flaviojuvenal
http://www.whatsonxiamen.com/news22443.html

======
icebraining
Homemade laptop to tablet conversions are hardly new. Is this HN worthy
because he put an Apple sticker on a Windows tablet? At least he could have
modded the software: <http://hackaday.com/2010/03/15/eat-your-heart-out-ipad/>

